# bringing hops back to AUS from U.S



## fletcher (23/7/14)

tried to do a search but it's a bit confusing from the app. 

anyone done it or it is too much of an issue with border security regarding hops being a plant etc? 

wouldn't be more than 1 to 2 oz bags if so.


----------



## indica86 (23/7/14)

Can't see why it would be an issue as they are posted from there all the time.


----------



## gap (23/7/14)

You will only be able to bring in pellets, no flowers.


----------



## Yob (23/7/14)

plugs 'should' also be OK but I personally wouldnt..

Make sure they are marked with the botanical name and you know who the grower was, as long as you declare them there should be no issue.


----------



## mje1980 (23/7/14)

Explain a big bag of green matter to customs haha. Wear a bob Marley shirt and a hat with a dope leaf for effect.


----------



## lael (23/7/14)

The seller can provide a statement for you, and print off the info about pelletized hops on the Aus customs site. I've had pounds brought in for me without issue.


----------



## lael (23/7/14)

Just explain to the seller what you are doing. I've done it with HopsDirect and nikobrew.


----------



## neal32 (23/7/14)

Pellets only. Could try your luck with flowers, a 'friend' of mine brought cascade leaf hops through with a bunch of other homebrewing stuff, the customs dude didn't even check. Brewed a beautiful SNPA clone complete with cascade in the HopRocket. Also Chinook flowers as well for a Arrogant bastard clone. :icon_drool2: 

Also when I did the Sierra Nevada beer geek tour, Steve Dressler said we could take home some Citra hop flowers. I told him I couldn't. I cried a little inside.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/7/14)

Pellets are processed they are fine, flowers are a different kettle of fish, then there is the sniffer dogs, they would pick up the scent of hop flowers but how would they react.


----------



## TBird (23/7/14)

I brought back a couple of foil bags of hops from US, declared them at Customs and had no problems.

Cheers


----------



## NewtownClown (23/7/14)

neal32 said:


> Could try your luck with flowers, a 'friend' of mine brought cascade leaf hops through with a bunch of other homebrewing stuff,


Anyone who does that and puts at risk our Agricultural Industry as well as our native flora, deserves karmic retribution in the form of diabetes, kidney failure and a diseased liver.


----------



## Florian (23/7/14)

the sniffer dogs give you the same reaction wether one of your kids kindly planted a piece of apple or banana in your bag, or you are carrying a bag of hops or a few kg of heroin (although I can't say the latter from experience as I haven't tried that one).

declare it and you're fine as long as they're pellets, if you have flowers and declare them then they will take them off you but that's about it.

some officers/agents know about hops and some need to look it up which may take a few minutes, but the outcome is always the same. Tell them you're a home brewer and they might even show some personal interest.


----------



## jaypes (23/7/14)

Pellets are all good, I have an email from Australian Customs and Quarantine somewhere.

Their website is pretty good about what you can and cannot bring, if unsure email them and they will get back to you in a few days

Better than ending up on Border Security....


----------



## yum beer (23/7/14)

What's this stuff in your boogie board bag?

They're hops they are...............honest.


----------



## Mardoo (23/7/14)

Just tell them, "They're hops, a cousin of marijuana."


----------



## fletcher (23/7/14)

cheers all. will declare them and let them know.


----------



## Feldon (23/7/14)

Way I see it is that you've got two separate issues - getting yourself out of the US and getting back into Australia.

The declaration thing really only applies to your arrival back here, and should be OK if you've got it labelled and can recite the Customs regulations to the inspecting officer (who may not be up to speed with regs concerning odd stuff like hops that to him might look and smell like dope). 

But first you have to exit from a US airport, so I'd also be concerned about sniffer dogs patrolling the departure lounge areas. Given that hops and cannabis are from the same plant family they may (to the doggy) register as the same thing (why do I think of Amarillo in particular?).

If a dog did register a contact with you (smell of hops on hands, clothes, shoes) or in your bags you could be taken off by security to an interrogation office be questioned and a fuller search made. You won't be alone - major US airports must process dozens of people a day under similar suspicions. Consider that if you get pulled in you might be delayed and miss your flight, and would lose your fare money if its one of those cheapo take-it-or-leave-it fares.

That said, I understand that different dogs are trained to detect different contraband substances. So I guess there might be more of a prevailing focus on detecting narcotics and explosives than cannabis. So there might be only junkie and cracker pooches on patrol.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/7/14)

If it is flowers you want to bring back in, post them, a damn site easier and a lot less chance of getting confiscated.


----------



## HBHB (23/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If it is flowers you want to bring back in, post them, a damn site easier and a lot less chance of getting confiscated.


Plus as an added bonus, there's a much greater chance of destroying the entire Australian and NZ Hops industry by introducing diseases and pests. Who wants to be "That Guy"?


----------



## lael (23/7/14)

Person who brought them back for me declared them. They didn't know what they were, opened one pack and looked up the rules on their computer, then let them through. No issues, just a small delay. Was about 2kg.


----------



## HoppingMad (23/7/14)

Brought pellets across from New Zealand and US myself.

My experience: 

*USA Pellets via Post:* Bags cut open in transit and re-sealed. A little AQIS note letting me know they were checked was left in the box.
*NZ Pellets via Customs in baggage (First time):* Declared them on entry and was asked if they were in sealed packaging and they were. Brought in around 2kg without issue. They were all in sealed foiled bags and some snap-seal bags. Was packing it a little coming in though! :lol:
*NZ Pellets via Customs in brother's bags (Second time): *Wasn't with him and they were confiscated by overzealous Customs person who didn't know the difference between flowers and pellets. They were mailed back to us with a heartfelt apology from AQIS.

If you do your homework with google you'll see that AQIS/DAFF will seize flowers without permits. Plants and Rhizomes as well. That's a no-brainer as soil coming in is a real no-no.

Links to the guidelines are here:
Hop pellets & Hop Extract: http://apps.daff.gov.au/icon32/asp/ex_casecontent.asp?intNodeId=8001256&intCommodityId=936&Types=none&WhichQuery=Go+to+full+text&intSearch=1&LogSessionID=0
Hop Flowers & Plugs: http://apps.daff.gov.au/icon32/asp/ex_casecontent.asp?intNodeId=8775939&intCommodityId=21666&Types=none&WhichQuery=Go+to+full+text&intSearch=1&LogSessionID=0

All the best with it, personally I'd be going pellets all the way. You'll lose it, or run a big risk otherwise.
I do note that New Zealand seems to be exempt from the Hop Flowers & Plugs list so that's an option maybe.

Hopper.


----------



## mattfos01 (23/7/14)

Yeah when I came back from the US two years ago I had the prints outs from daff with me. The Aquis person on the line didn't really know what the go was but was happy to look it up and tick it off without too much too much drama. Put it down on your incoming pax card and no worries.


----------

